# Hi everybody...just share your thoughts with me...how to use this site



## shekaroneeyeland (May 6, 2009)

hi guys, I am new to this forum, here I want to know more about photographic techniques and photographers.

Here please everybody my first request is: *share your best photography community sites *with me. 

So I initate this: I am the member of this photogrphy community site : *Oneeyeland photography community*. why I am saying this site..this community will pic ur best photographs only and they give the rankings of the top photographer..

so please you also list ur sites here


----------

